# Phrag or Paph



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Has anyone had success with a Phrag or Paph in their viv? I have a few of each and was thinking of moving one over to my Vert tank.

I tried to search but all I got was the 'what's blooming' thread with 2300 replies.


----------



## Bananaslug (Feb 18, 2010)

I have a paph maudiae that has done great in my viv. It is groing hydroponic...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Interesting.

I have a specimen sized paph that I don't really like very much. One of those giant showy flowers. Maybe I'll pull a bit off of that and put it in the 'pond' area.

I think the flower would make a fun place for frogs to hang out.


----------



## inflight (Jun 12, 2007)

I see how they could survive in a viv but I don't see how they would bloom in a viv. From what I understand MOST paph's/phrag's need a large difference between day and night temps to bloom. Has anyone actually had one bloom in a viv?(other than being in spike when planted in viv). I wonder if my Pinocchio would live in a viv....

Thom O.


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

I've bloomed Paph. wardii in a tank... I don't think the temperature difference is that great for slippers.

My main concern has always been spike height. 

Rob


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Id try Phrag bessae. Not too big, and it can take wet roots better than any other slipper. Awesome red flower too. PLUS its from SA so it fits with the whole South American there if thats what you want


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Most of my paphs are growing hydroponically now, and are doing well. It should be easy enough to transfer to tank and grow in the pond. I don't want to sacrifice my favorites, though. 



> I have a paph maudiae that has done great in my viv. It is groing hydroponic...


Ironically, it's my maudiae types that are back in pots because they did not do as well hydroponically.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's my _Phrag. bessae_ blooming in my lge. display viv.:


----------



## littlefrog (Sep 13, 2005)

Looks a lot more like Rosalie Dixler or Memoria Dick Clements... How big is the plant?

Besseaes won't get very good color unless they get cool, but even a 'bad' colored one is pretty darn nice...

Rob

Here are two of my good ones


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

I ended up pulling a piece off a Phrag, with one older growth and couple new ones coming in, and stuck it in the substrate. This is a NOID, probably Sorcerer's Apprentice or similar. 

We'll see.


----------



## Woodsman (Jan 3, 2008)

Almost all Phragmipediums are wetland plants, so would work better in the terraria than most Paphs. Though not very colorful, Phrag. longifolium v. hartwegii is one of may favorites and is mostly ever blooming.

Richard.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Rob,

The pic I posted is a Phrag. bessae x self. The lighting was a bit "off" while taking the picture--the actual bloom is a little more red. The plant (overall) is about 12"-14" tall.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Here's a pic of the Phrag piece I put in my viv. It seems happy enough so far. The leaves have taken on a very nice and healthy color. It was not one of my happier plants before I broke it up and put this bit in the viv.


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

With the humidity level in the vivarium, they don't take up as much water through the roots--and can develop root rot in a wet substrate. I lost two Phrag. kovachii hybrids this past year--roots rotted from constant moisture at the roots. My Phrag. bessae sits higher in the tank--and has bloomed twice....

On the other hand, in my greenhouse--the humidity will drop to 60% during the winter--and I keep my Phrag.'s in a tray of water so that the media stays constantly wet.


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

What do you mean by 'sits up higher in the tank'? Do you have it mounted, or, in a pot? Can you show me a pic in situ?


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

frogface said:


> What do you mean by 'sits up higher in the tank'? Do you have it mounted, or, in a pot? Can you show me a pic in situ?


Give me a few minutes and I'll see if I can find a pic. of the tank. The P. bessae sits on a higher "tier".


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

Here's a picture from this past summer. Right at the base of the stump on the left side of the tank, I have the Phrag. bessae planted next to a Siderasis sp. At the bottom right side of the tank are planted two Phrag. kovachii x pearceri. The two on the lowest tier (with bottom of the root mass at the screen separating the substrate and the false bottom--about the point at where I drain water from the tank)--these developed root rot, and I ended up losing them.











I'm preparing to re-plant part of this vivarium--I'll start a thread when I do...


----------



## frogface (Feb 20, 2010)

Thank you!

My substrate is cut up shredded coco, small bits of charcoal, and chopped sphag. On top of that I have a layer of the reptile bark (because it's tiny), and then another layer of sphag. 

I made a hill on the left side of the tank by adding a pile of bark, topped with chopped sphag and terrarium moss on top. Hopefully this will allow it to get the moisture it needs without the rot. It made the tank more interesting anyway. It's a work in progress


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

That sounds like a better substrate. Mine is a mix of charcoal(1 part), chopped coco-husk chunks (2 parts), coir (2 parts), repti-bark (1 part), sand (1 part), and sphagnum peat (1 part). I think the peat and coir are holding too much water for most plants. 
I'm going to re-plant the lower tier of this vivarium soon--and replace the substrate with a charcoal, clay and aragonite sand mix--and re-plant the lower end with ferns.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

try planting your kovachii in diatomite


----------



## RarePlantBroker (Aug 3, 2008)

frogparty said:


> try planting your kovachii in diatomite


 I'm picking up a couple more next month--I'll give that a try.


----------

